# Do you think 3400 a month net is good money



## CJL18 (Jun 28, 2018)

About 4400 gross after taxes around 850 a week 3400 a month.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 28, 2018)

CJL18 said:


> About 4400 gross after taxes around 850 a week 3400 a month.


What

 dollars??
Pounds??
Yen?? 
Euro?? 
Rupees?? 
Gil??

How can we answer if we dont know the currency?


----------



## CJL18 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dollars


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

Well it depends on your expenses. What expenses do you have to pay? Do you have surplus of money? Are your needs fulfilled?


----------



## Jayro (Jun 28, 2018)

hell yes! That's DOUBLE what me and my girlfriend make COMBINED!


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 30, 2018)

It depends on where you live. A salary that would have you living hand to mouth in one place could have you living like a king in another.



Jayro said:


> hell yes! That's DOUBLE what me and my girlfriend make COMBINED!


He probably lives in a place that has a higher cost of living


----------



## Chary (Jun 30, 2018)

He's using dollars, so OP is in America...or Australia? Living somewhere like California or New York, where rent can be around 1500-2000 a month or so, and groceries and bills and living expenses add up quickly, so it's not like excess money would be falling out of their pockets left and right. But still, 3400 a month is still really good pay, even if OP is in an area with a high cost of living.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 30, 2018)

Where do you live? Any kids? Do you have any expensive hobbies? Living situation? Car situation?


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 30, 2018)

Chary said:


> He's using dollars, so OP is in America...or Australia? Living somewhere like California or New York, where rent can be around 1500-2000 a month or so, and groceries and bills and living expenses add up quickly, so it's not like excess money would be falling out of their pockets left and right. But still, 3400 a month is still really good pay, even if OP is in an area with a high cost of living.


I like that you considered Australia before thinking of Canada :-p


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 30, 2018)

Do we have a source of this income?
That is a seriously well paid part time shelf stacker. For a lot of professions that is a pittance, especially if you are in one of the expensive places/big cities.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 30, 2018)

I make nearly 2K a month and my girlfriend also makes a little more than 2K and we get by quite nicely. It honestly depends on quite a number of factors and of course proper budgeting.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 30, 2018)

It's double what I make, and I make too much to get food stamps or Medicaid, even with having 2 kids, so I'd say that's pretty good, unless you're living outside your means.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2018)

3400 quid a month.
Shiet OP, I survive with 950 a month.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 30, 2018)

yeah as the others said it strongly depends on you...

I only hat less than 1000 like dinoh for about 5 years and I could even save money ! now my gf needs to survive with 600 and still manages while her father has more than 5k (not giving her anything anymore) and still struggles 


there are things like
do you NEED a ferrari in your garage or are you okay with a small cheap car or maybe even with a bicycle?
Do you NEED to smoke cigarettes and drink alcohol for 100$ a day or could you not smoke and drink 3L water for 1$ a day 
do you absolutely NEED the newest biggest iPhone every time they release it and every few month a new 80" tv or are you okay with a cheap or old smartphone and a small tv 
....

could go on like that forever.

even with ~1000 I had enough money to save up to travel at least once every year 
so yeah if I had 3k+ every month I would probably be able to save at least 1k each month and buy whatever I want anyways xD


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 30, 2018)

I make about $1200 (CAD) alone, my girlfriend makes a bit more. About $3000 combined.
Living nicely from it.

So I would say yes.


----------



## Quantumcat (Jun 30, 2018)

It makes no sense to compare raw numbers. In Sydney CBD it would cost $750 a week or more rent for a one bedroom apartment - that's $2200 US dollars a month. $3400 a month would be the bare minimum you need to live - but there are so many good jobs, that would be the salary from a low-end job. However in Bathurst, you could rent a nice house for $300/week - that's around $900 US a month. So $3400 a month would have you living very comfortably. But jobs are harder to come by.

Comparing raw numbers makes no sense. It would make more sense to compare what you make with the rent for a one-bedroom apartment in your location (or some other arbitrary measure that people can visualise).


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jun 30, 2018)

I made about 800$ a month, about 1700$ (after taxes, converted from €) starting July (+ a 13th salary).
Gonna spend about 300$ of that a month moving to and from work (but will eventually get back about 1400$ through tax returns from commuting alone).

And that money is used to finance 4 people and we'll pretty much have more money than we ever had available.
That's in germany btw.

So what you make does sound pretty good. At the very least, nothing to complain about, unless you live in a major city in a penthouse or whatever


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 30, 2018)

@Youkai, this is me 8th year of health benefits.
I'm so used to having little money that I developed a knack for living large on a tiny budget ;p


----------



## JiveTheTurkey (Jun 30, 2018)

Subtle Demise said:


> It's double what I make, and I make too much to get food stamps or Medicaid, even with having 2 kids, so I'd say that's pretty good, unless you're living outside your means.


Dang, I too was denied welfare apparently I make too much for food benefits and I only make about $1300 a month (and that's a lucky pay week with extra hours) which dwindles by that same Friday leaving me usually $30-$40 for food until next paycheck. I have family members that have 6 kids to one aunt, and her oldest daughter has 4 kids and pregnant, and they get upwards of $600 of foodstamps a month, but it disgusts me because they're spoiled. They spend dozens of dollars on candy and coke alone. Ice cream, and microwave foods while having a stove oven and pots/dishes. I hate it.


----------



## CJL18 (Jul 1, 2018)

I make 20 dollars a hour with as much overtime as i want usually work around 50 hours a week 4400 a month gross which is about 1700 every biweekly net pay.


----------



## yusuo (Jul 1, 2018)

Is this like a brag thread, one would know that what they make is either enough or not enough by the life style they lead from it and how comfortable they are financially

The whole thread feels a bit douchy


----------



## Quantumcat (Jul 1, 2018)

yusuo said:


> Is this like a brag thread, one would know that what they make is either enough or not enough by the life style they lead from it and how comfortable they are financially
> 
> The whole thread feels a bit douchy


I agree


----------



## deltamind (Jul 2, 2018)

Good to see someone working hard and getting that much money, if you don't have a lot of expenses then this is a lot, that will certainly depend on you though.


----------



## Ronhero (Jul 2, 2018)

I take home about $4,600 every month but my rent is $2,000 gas is almost $4 a gallon, I have a wife who is a stay at home mom and my daughter maxes out my medical copays at $1,500 a year. Water gas electric and sewer is about $200. Tv and internet is $0.15 every month. Cell phone for two lines is $80. So it adds up fast.

I also contribute about 10% to my 401k, taxes for state and fed are about 36%, medical is about $360 a month. I live cheap but still need to budget to stay on track.

The end of the month i usually put $200 into my savings and $100 is my entertainment which is equal to one family outing a month.


----------



## linuxares (Jul 2, 2018)

I got roughly the same before my taxes have been taken off. Then again we live on different sides of the pond.


----------



## Zyvyn (Jul 2, 2018)

CJL18 said:


> About 4400 gross after taxes around 850 a week 3400 a month.


fully depends where you live and what you are paying for


----------



## Youkai (Jul 5, 2018)

Ronhero said:


> I take home about $4,600 every month but my rent is $2,000 gas is almost $4 a gallon, I have a wife who is a stay at home mom and my daughter maxes out my medical copays at $1,500 a year. Water gas electric and sewer is about $200. Tv and internet is $0.15 every month. Cell phone for two lines is $80. So it adds up fast.
> 
> I also contribute about 10% to my 401k, taxes for state and fed are about 36%, medical is about $360 a month. I live cheap but still need to budget to stay on track.
> 
> The end of the month i usually put $200 into my savings and $100 is my entertainment which is equal to one family outing a month.




why do you need a place for 2000 a month oO 
I know in some big cities this is usual if you need more than 50m² but damn 2k...
I'd probably never pay more than 1k, best solution is get a place a little bit out of town and you pay only half xD


here in Germany they take a maximum of 47% tax plus 19% consumers tax when you buy stuff so together it is about 66% you have to give away ;(

at least for a few month now I only had to pay tax in japan which is maximum of 20% plus 8% consumers tax XD


----------



## CarefulCrysis (Jul 5, 2018)

lol this thread is interesting, I work for uberEats and Deliveroo in the UK, can anyone guess how much I make as a cycle courier?


----------



## Ronhero (Jul 5, 2018)

Youkai said:


> why do you need a place for 2000 a month oO
> I know in some big cities this is usual if you need more than 50m² but damn 2k...
> I'd probably never pay more than 1k, best solution is get a place a little bit out of town and you pay only half xD
> 
> ...



Its a two beedroom 890 sqr foot apartment. I would need to go about 200 miles from town for it to be any cheaper. I already live 30 miles outside of town. Los Angles is expensive


----------



## CJL18 (Jul 6, 2018)

This wasn't a brag topic I was just wondering considering I'm 31 and feel like i should be making more money than This, but I never got a degree so I guess it's okay.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 6, 2018)

CJL18 said:


> This wasn't a brag topic I was just wondering considering I'm 31 and feel like i should be making more money than This, but I never got a degree so I guess it's okay.



I'm a shop hand for an Oilfield Service Company. I make $19/hour, with full benefits and overtime if needed. On call pay as well. It seriously depends on where you're living. My paycheck is enough to suffice if I were single and had no bills. Got a mortgage payment, two car payments, credit cards (gonna kill em, I swear...) and utilities. Living paycheck to paycheck. We don't know what your living conditions are, let alone your average cost of living.

It all legitimately varies from location to location. Your paycheck would be insane in a lower cost of living area.


----------



## CJL18 (Jul 6, 2018)

Memoir said:


> I'm a shop hand for an Oilfield Service Company. I make $19/hour, with full benefits and overtime if needed. On call pay as well. It seriously depends on where you're living. My paycheck is enough to suffice if I were single and had no bills. Got a mortgage payment, two car payments, credit cards (gonna kill em, I swear...) and utilities. Living paycheck to paycheck. We don't know what your living conditions are, let alone your average cost of living.
> 
> It all legitimately varies from location to location. Your paycheck would be insane in a lower cost of living area.



I live in Louisiana have my own house car payment im single only support myself


----------



## Dvdxploitr (Jul 6, 2018)

$3,400 a month is not bad....of course, it depends on where you live in the US.  In the south, that's really good..but in places like NY.  Rent in Manhattan, NY averages around $4500/month.  So, you would be considered BROKE there!  But in places like Mississippi, Alabama, Tennessee, Arkansas, etc...you'd be able to live relatively decently.  Not sure what the point of asking this was unless you got a job offer in another city/state from where you currently live....but, location matters more than anything when it comes to what is considered good pay...I know a guy that lives in San Diego, CA and complains about how much things cost and he is always broke, etc....but he has no reason to stay in California...he doesn't have family there, he doesn't have a job and lives on social security...


----------



## JeepX87 (Jul 6, 2018)

$3,400 is good money and plenty if you live in Atlanta metro, but not SF nor NYC. Of course, real estate went up like crazy.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 6, 2018)

about 52000 a year is good money in most areas. Google median income for your area to really figure it out, but in most places this puts you in middle-upper middle class. You can support a family on this kind of pay.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 6, 2018)

Chary said:


> He's using dollars, so OP is in America...or Australia? Living somewhere like California or New York, where rent can be around 1500-2000 a month or so, and groceries and bills and living expenses add up quickly, so it's not like excess money would be falling out of their pockets left and right. But still, 3400 a month is still really good pay, even if OP is in an area with a high cost of living.



LOL , you can't rent a porta potty in NYC for 2k a month


----------



## urherenow (Jul 6, 2018)

Clydefrosch said:


> I made about 800$ a month, about 1700$ (after taxes, converted from €) starting July (+ a 13th salary).
> Gonna spend about 300$ of that a month moving to and from work (but will eventually get back about 1400$ through tax returns from commuting alone).
> 
> And that money is used to finance 4 people and we'll pretty much have more money than we ever had available.
> ...


wait... you make MORE... AFTER taxes? Where do you live? Alaska?



yusuo said:


> Is this like a brag thread, {snip}
> The whole thread feels a bit douchy





Quantumcat said:


> I agree


What? How? No post here screams "Mr. Money Bags". How could any of it be considered bragging? Or "douchy"? I took it as a legitimate question, with legitimate answers (that correctly pointed out that much more context is needed to provide adequate response/guidance). Perhaps OP is wondering if a job offer should be accepted, or passed over in search for more pay. I dunno.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 6, 2018)

Marko76 said:


> What
> 
> dollars??
> Pounds??
> ...


Sucks pretty bad if Gil.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jul 6, 2018)

urherenow said:


> wait... you make MORE... AFTER taxes? Where do you live? Alaska?


no, I made 800 until July. starting July and going forward, it's 1700 after taxes


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 6, 2018)

Nevermind


----------

